# Not bad for free



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey guys I just though Id share what I found on the side of the road last night. 
















The snapper is 3.5hp 5speed self propell 1987 model, the owner said it blew smoke and burned oil.
The craftsmen is a 6.75hp self propel with electric start, owner said it was given to him and he couldnt start it. Both have good compression and good shafts so ill have to dig into them once I get my other projects finished  
-justin3


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

*not bad for free but!*

i was driving along and found an old sears GT16 hp tractor with 3 pt hitch included and attached to the front of it a snowblower ,i stopped at the guys house and asked if it was for sale ,sitting there no sign or nothing ,he replied ,(you want that old thing it has no spark and wont run) ,i said id like to own it any how for parts ,well FREE i got it home ,pulled flywheel and found stator burned out ,took the stator off a 12 horse i had ,and swapped them ,tried it and wooolaaaa,,, it runs real well, and has a new $139.00 carberator on it ,i got me another sears oldie but goodie once more ,today i found a wheel horse tractor for sale ,im tradin a .22 rifle for that and will have it home by noon tomorrow some guys have all the luck , and some just alot of junk i gots both !!


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes its amazing what people will throw out!

Ok so heres an update, the snapper runs fine it just had to much oil in it and a clogged air filter. Unfortunatly the self propel shaft is rusted stuck in 2nd gear so I will have to work to get that freed up.
The craftsmen....well its a craftsmen and the recoil is shot so I have another one for it, the primer is hard as a rock and the blade is toast, I havent tried to start this one yet but maybe tommarow.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

woah... you wont find a single thing in my neighborhood.... the only things they throw out here are old computers and trash... wish i found a lawnmower =)


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I love old computers, I have about 20 of them people threw out in my neighborhood.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

same here... =) but here you wont find much compters either.. just one every 2 years or so =( have 13 computers alreadty... ya heard of the new Celeron intel's coming out with? man those are almost as good at theAMD athlon 3500+!


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ive heard of the Core 2 dueo, but that will be killed by the new AMD quod cores. My X2 4600+ is enough for me.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

yup... theyre gonna get killed.. ah well might as well try those new celerons... only $50, and they match up to AMD really good.. not bad! or i might get the C2d E6600... and start overclocking =) maybe to even 5+ Ghz with ocing and a nice HSF and water cooling =P


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

sorry for double posting. did ya hear about AMD changing the names? the Athlons are going to be mid-range processors and the Semprons will be the lowest grade processors... =( so my sempron will be low grade =(


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I haven't heard about the name change, I know the really cheap compaqs and gateways put semprons in their systems with 256 or maybe 512 ram. compared to processors available today the semprons are dieing out along with the 32 bit Pentium 4's.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

hehe, and to think i still have a 486DX, a 200Mhz compaq, a busted gateway at 200 somethingMhz, a busted 166Mhz... and a Slot1 400Mhz oc'd to 600 lol... and i dont have much of the newer stuff unless you count the Celeron 2.4Ghz and the PEntium 4 2.8Ghz... man i gotta get a 64bit...


----------

